# Dutch Kennel Club in Rottweiler Breeding Experiment



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

December 22, 2008 by Ryan O'Meara

Rottweilers, a breed of dog with an undeserved reputation for aggression have been subject to a breeding experiment overseen by the Dutch Kennel Club.

The breed was the focal point of a breeding scheme designed to measure the effects of genetics on temperament.

The Kennel Club of the Netherlands set up a system to try and ensure dogs with poor temperaments could not be bred from in a scheme which has caused some controversy.

Joanne van der Borg ofWageningen University carried out the scheme: The dogs born into this programme are much better behaved. There is a strong genetic element to aggression and it is possible that this is being bred out.

The scheme was introduced 7 years ago following a high profile death caused by a Rottweiler in the Netherlands.

Unlike the UK, the Netherlands has recently overturned its breed specific legislation - which makes certain dogs illegal but is widely recognised as a flawed ideology - in favour of owner education initiatives and other alternative schemes.

Via this breeding programmer, Rottweilers are required to pass a temperament test before they allowed to be used in a breeding programme.

Any dogs that fail the test are refused registration papers and the offspring may not be registered with the Dutch Kennel Club.

The programme has created a dual population of Rottweilers in Holland, with the 7,000 dogs who succesfully passed the temperament test and a similar number which failed.

The study quizzed over 800 owners of Rottweilers about their dogs behavioural characteristics with results showing that 16% of the non registered Rottweilers (the ones who were refused Dutch KC status) displayed aggression to strangers as opposed to just 7% from the registered dogs who had passed the temperament test.

With such changes happening in under a decade, it gives promise that KC driven breeding initiatives can have dramatic effects in a relatively short space of time when that Kennel Club happens to work to exclude undesirable traits from its registry rather than simply registering all dogs whos breeders pay the registration fee.

In the Journal of Veterinary Behaviour, Borg writes: It is concluded there is a positive effect on the prevalence of fear and aggression in the Dutch population of pedigree Rottweilers.

Author Details
Ryan O'Meara is editor-in-chief of K9 Magazine, the lifestyle magazine for dog lovers. He lives in the East Midlands with his own two dogs, Mia and Chloe. -

Dutch Kennel Club in Rottweiler Breeding Experiment


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know why there ain't a law in this country that only certain breeders can breed such dogs as the rottie!?
IMO whats wrong with having a law that requires a special license to breed/sell/ own dogs like the rottie!? 
Surely that would kerb these BYB that breed such powerful breeds then sell them to any tom dick or harry!
If there was a such a law that only let certin people that met the laws criteria on whom can own/breed such a powerful dog ,then surely that might stop these dogs being sold to the wrong type of owners!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> I don't know why there ain't a law in this country that only certain breeders can breed such dogs as the rottie!?
> IMO whats wrong with having a law that requires a special license to breed/sell/ own dogs like the rottie!?
> Surely that would kerb these BYB that breed such powerful breeds then sell them to any tom dick or harry!
> If there was a such a law that only let certin people that met the laws criteria on whom can own/breed such a powerful dog ,then surely that might stop these dogs being sold to the wrong type of owners!


But Rotties arent a problem, same could be said for other dogs that are powerful


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> But Rotties arent a problem, same could be said for other dogs that are powerful


when i did i say they were? if you read my post correct i was suggesting a law to prevent just anybody from breeding/selling such powerful dogs! 
If we restrict these idiots from breeding and then just selling to anyone then maybe that might help just help the breed in the long run,not to mention save lives


----------



## Rayseffo (Aug 23, 2008)

I own a rottweiler and hes a great dog but i am in no disillusion on what he could be capable of if he was ill-treated ! 
Maybe there should be some sort of law governing the breeding of the breed as it seems anyone can buy a rottie nowa days !
That maybe one of the main reason why we keep reading such horror story's in the press!?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Rayseffo said:


> I own a rottweiler and hes a great dog but i am in no disillusion on what he could be capable of if he was ill-treated !
> Maybe there should be some sort of law governing the breeding of the breed as it seems anyone can buy a rottie nowa days !
> That maybe one of the main reason why we keep reading such horror story's in the press!?


Maybe it is maybe its not ! I am not saying thats the answer but it might be a step in the right direction rather than Banning certain breeds !


----------

